
The Surreal Nostalgia of Arcade Longplays - anarbadalov
http://digg.com/2019/arcade-longplay-nostalgia
======
sigmaprimus
Back in the 90s I worked in the arcade industry, it was great. Arcade machines
brought in huge amounts of cash but what I recall more than anything is how
the older people that were in the business right from the start, even then
looked back on the good old days, when the machines really made money. During
my time, Street Fighter 3 made around 5K a week when it first came out, but
apparently that was peanuts compared to Ms. Pacman and Donkey Kong as they
were making so much money back in the 80s they had to cut the bottoms out of
the coin boxes because they couldn't empty them fast enough before the
quarters would back up into the coinslots.

------
sandrobfc
This was such as nice read. Being the same age, I also feel the same way about
arcade games, and more than that, the physical arcade machines. I can't,
however, seem to get the same satisfaction from watching or even playing the
games on emulators or in their console versions. It's about all the
environment in which the Arcades were involved in that we can't replicate now
in any other way.

